# Personen ausschneiden



## Felix_W (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo! 

Ich habe ein Foto mit 2 Personen darauf. Diese möchte ich nun ausschneiden und in ein anderes Bild ( Strand und Palmen ) einfügen.
Hab es schon mit dem Lasso versucht, aber da wird das einfach nicht so genau.

Kann mir bitte jemand Schritt für Schritt erklären, wie ich das hinbekomme?
( Verwende Photoshop CS )

Vielen Dank schonmal!
felix


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Februar 2004)

Na dann stell uns doch mal die Fotos zur Verfügung damit wir das anhand
dieses Beispieles erläutern können... mfg Mythos007


----------



## Felix_W (20. Februar 2004)

Die 2 Personen im Vordergrund will ich ausschneiden.


----------



## ppaulsen (20. Februar 2004)

Also, ich weiss garnicht was du gegen das Lasso hast?
Geht doch wunderbar...
Aber kauf dir mal ne neue Digicam, weil das Bild ist ja völlig *piieeeep*

Also, das Bild hier ist nur mit Lasso und Radiergummi entstanden. 
Am besten du Zooms auf 400%.
Besser wäre auch wenn das Bild grundsätzlich schon schärfer wäre und auch größer!
Man könnte jetzt natürlich noch feinheiten ausbessern. Z.B. Schärfe und Kontrast... an den Farben sollte man auch was mache.... aber ich habe doch keine Zeit!


----------



## ppaulsen (20. Februar 2004)

Folgendes habe ich für eine Freundin gemacht...

Zu sehen auch unter http://www.ohishi.de !
Very hot...


----------



## McAce (20. Februar 2004)

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_foto10.php

Schau mal hier rein ist etwas aufwendiger aber das Resultat ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Felix_W (21. Februar 2004)

Danke für eure Antworten!
Hab's nun auch hinbekommen 

@ ppaulsen: Das Bild hab ich mit meinem Handy gemacht


----------



## LadyL (14. März 2004)

Ich würde ein Programm empfehlen das sich "KnockOut" nennt, das ist extra für solche Dinge wie Freistellen gemacht.


----------



## da_Dj (15. März 2004)

Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung, was das kosten soll, aber mit meinem Wacom und den Möglichkeiten die PS von Haus aus hat, krieg ich auch gute Ergebnisse beim freistellen hin  Lohnt sich eher für Leute, die verdammt oft und viel freizustellen haben.


----------

